# Do mantids chirp?



## athicks (Jun 25, 2007)

Do mantids chirp? I could have swon one of mine jsut did. But I guess it could have been something else...


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

Somthing else or it was buzzing its wings.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 26, 2007)

When I catch roaches outside and put them into 32oz deli cups, I hear weird stuff too. It kind of sounds like chirping or sqeaking. However, the sound is probably produced by the roaches' claws rubbing against the container. I doubt they really chirp though. I have never noticed a mantis making any noise other than noise due to movement.


----------



## edash (Jun 26, 2007)

My adult female _Pseudempusa_ made a hissing noise whenever she was upset.... Really worrying


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

The only sound mantids make is a hissing sound when it is frightened.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 26, 2007)

Interesting. Where does the sound come from?


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

No idea.


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 28, 2007)

Some species can stridulate, much like the cricket family.

My _Idolomantis_ does this, i can only assume its the wings they do this with as i cannot or have not seen any thing? The sound is like a grasshopper chirp but softer and often followed with a click or clicking sound.

I believe some _Stagmatoptera_ species can do it, but i suspect there are a few more species that can..


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jun 28, 2007)

> Some species can stridulate, much like the cricket family.My _Idolomantis_ does this, i can only assume its the wings they do this with as i cannot or have not seen any thing? The sound is like a grasshopper chirp but softer and often followed with a click or clicking sound.


Yup, that's corresct mate. They rub the outer margin of the forewing on the rear femur.


----------

